
Two honest Google employees: our products don't protect your privacy - llambda
http://paranoia.dubfire.net/2011/11/two-honest-google-employees-our.html
======
rxin
Such a link bait?

I don't see how he can go from Will's comment to:

Regarding Will's comment: If Google's products were secure out of the box,
journalists would not need to "take a couple hours" to learn to protect their
data and communications.

------
zecg
This is bullshit: "if Google's products were secure out of the box,
journalists would not need to "take a couple hours" to learn to protect their
data and communications."

Sure they would. It's a corporation, not your best friend. If you don't want
your data to be available to government, you can either try and influence the
law, or do exactly what they are advising: encrypt your shit so that the Man
needs a computer consisting of every molecule in the Universe to break it in
your lifetime.

------
yanw
That post isn't lacking in propaganda neither.

